
Show HN: Android OCR-Keyboard - fabio-4
https://github.com/fabio-4/Sharebounds
======
fabio-4
Hello, I built this keyboard a while ago (2018), but I was sadly never able to
release it. Since I had spent way too much time on this idea and I'm trying to
get hired, I finally decided to atleast put it onto Github. (Usually not doing
any Android development)

(Anyone hiring for ml/mobile dev?)

~~~
O_H_E
I hope you the best.

Be sure to check out HNs monthly "who is hiring" and "who wants to be hired".
Get accustomed to the style and post early on the next one.

~~~
fabio-4
Thanks, I'll definitely look into those tomorrow.

------
gitgud
Interesting, so this is a keyboard with a camera that can translate the camera
image to text using OCR?

You might want to add a few sentences in the README explaining exactly what
this project is, the images aren't that intuitive.

Looks great though, should definitely help you get hired!

~~~
fabio-4
Thanks, yes it's exactly just that. I thought that this was missing in all
those keyboards filled with features (voice recognition, translation etc).

(I have to agree that the screenshots were bad. Press the globe-button to
switch into my keyboard -> get a camera-view instead of keyboard-buttons ->
take a picture and tap onto a part of the text to get the input.)

------
victornomad
That's a supercool idea! good luck with the job hunting!

------
greatjack613
Really cool idea. What sort of accuracy did you achieve?

~~~
fabio-4
I was using the "Google Mobile Vision - Text Recognition API" back then, which
I think is part of their "ML Kit" now (both on-device). The accuracy with that
framework was great for full sentences/ blocks of text, probably even better
with the newer version now?

